# Hardhed(crockers)



## cone8127 (Apr 16, 2007)

Where are the hardheads (Crockers) biteing off the pier and can someone tell me what time day or night.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

You need to post on the DE/MD forum. This forum is for rod, plug, and rig builders...

Sandcrab


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

what are crockers? is it men who wear those shoes called crocs?


----------



## Finfan (Jun 4, 2007)

Darned things are hard to fillet :fishing:


----------

